# peter pan syndrom?



## stonedwonderer (Feb 27, 2011)

the first time i came back home and got to talking about some of my friends I told my mom i wonder where my kids are at she about had a shit fit thinking i had some baby floating around and she heard me talking about a momma and was confused. what do you think would be the best way to explain our way of life so far i can only tell her its a peter pan thing and that we call each other kids outta respect and if you claim someone as your kid its just a way of saying that there a good friend and i got there back and they got mine. how do you explain this kinda stuff?


----------



## MrD (Feb 28, 2011)

I am not familiar with calling people "Kid" as in they are your friend.
But yeah, I always always hear "Dirty Kid", "Traveler Kid".
I also hear it describing other cultures. 
I guess I can only explain it in the way that kids are not tied down and all they want to do is have fun..
Close enough..


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Feb 28, 2011)

i caught myself refering to a thirty year old man who goes to shows and hits on peoples girlfriends as a "kid" the other day, i had to explain that by kid i meant old fucking looser


----------



## finn (Mar 1, 2011)

Or maybe those people remind you of young goats.


----------

